# Dogg what is source of all



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

your recipes?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*The source*

Some of these have been given to me, some have been handed down and some I have found on the net. I ued to work in the resturant business and the place where I worked served a combination of modern, classic and rustic meals. I prefer rustic recipes myself, such as the wild game recipes that I have posted here before. Most I have made and some I have not. I love to cook as much as I love to fish and hunt, AND.....I love to share things like this with my P&S family. 

I have several hundred recipes on my computer from classic, to rustic, to modern and new age. The compound butters and sauces that I have posted so far I have used. Each of us have foods that we like to cook and styles we like to use. I like rustic foods, cajun cookin, and BBQ.

PLUS.....I love to bake. I have alot of great recipes for deserts as well.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey RuddeDogg,

Please keep 'em coming, man! My wife has had me doing some copying and pasting, brother! 

Is Boss continuing to improve?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Dogg, got any good habanero hot sauce recipes?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Dogg, got any good habanero hot sauce recipes?


Looking for recipes to use it with or how to make a good sauce?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I had two habanero plants in the yard and now i have a few peppers i need to do something with. I cant eat all of them before they go bad. So i wanted to do something other than jar w/ vinegar. 

tnx


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ok*

try these.


3 plum tomatoes
1-3 fresh habaneros
2 garlic cloves, unpeeled
1/4 cup water
juice of one orange
juice of one grapefruit
salt and pepper to taste

Heat skillet over medium heat. Add tomatoes, peppers and garlic. pan roast until tender and brown on all sides turning frequently about 20 mins. Put tomatoes in a blender, remove seeds and stems from peppers and add to the blender. Peel the garlic and add to blender. Add water and the juices and puree until smooth. Season with salt and pepepr.


----------

